
Trouble Brewing in the Craft Beer Industry - andore_jr
http://www.wsj.com/articles/trouble-brewing-in-the-craft-beer-industry-1474990945
======
yc2cult
Can you pass a link to the story that can be read? It seems like a violation
of the SWJ act of article-51 of the HN/YC code to post a link that is a paid
subscriber link.

The gist seems to be that HOPS are not available for craft-beer, sure they
are, you just have to pay for money, so the cost is passed on, and then there
is the issue of HOPS in USA all coming from Yakima or Willamette Valley, so
the people near there will get their hops, and all else, ... so what?

Perhaps this will be a time for some YC-HN drone VC slave fool to 'invent' a
synthetic hop to solve this 'problem'.

The problem, is that TOO MANY fools got easy facebook/google money and
ventured to Bend-Oregon to build their own $100M USD brewery, and now the
fools can't get supply's let alone customers.

Easy money led to this problem, the good news is that a fool and his money
quickly separate.

